
‘It looks like a war zone’: NJ docs say hospitals under siege, supplies low - onetimemanytime
https://www.nj.com/coronavirus/2020/03/it-looks-like-a-war-zone-2-docs-say-hospitals-are-under-siege-supplies-running-low.html
======
Fej
I live in Bergen County. There is a lack of panic - although I'm on the north
side, opposite of the most infected parts.

I went grocery shopping earlier today, there were a few people with masks but
no one was really trying to keep a distance from others. Plenty of people
there, perhaps a few less than usual. At times there are so many people that
they have to restrict entry into the store and create a line outside (possibly
to help with social distancing, but there are still too many people in the
store for that to matter). It's the opposite of social distancing.

The disaster in NYC, and the counties immediately north/east of Bergen
(Westchester, Rockland) is going to spill over. We're not going to be able to
handle it and we don't have the clout of NY to push for more resources.

In a recent video, 3Blue1Brown wrote "The only thing to fear is a lack of fear
itself." This is what worries me. My parents are at risk as long-time smokers
and if Valley runs out of ventilators and PPE, our major/usual option is out.

(excellent video by the way)
[https://youtu.be/Kas0tIxDvrg](https://youtu.be/Kas0tIxDvrg)

~~~
danharaj
Even on this site where people are somewhat more technically oriented than the
general public, you see people who haven't a fucking clue what an exponential
function looks like. NYS is expecting the peak 2 weeks from now. The numbers
are Not Good. ICU's will certainly be overwhelmed and doctors will have to
choose who must die. I don't think the healthcare system in NY will collapse
but it will be tenuous even with the field hospitals they're setting up.

I think in large parts of the country where people aren't taking this
seriously, the healthcare system _will_ collapse and it will be awful.
Especially if national leaders push to end lockdown very prematurely.

------
biolurker1
Hey président says beautiful virus will leave by Easter and all beautiful
creatures will be fine and prosperous. 60% of Americans agree too.

~~~
vaxman
He's making the big boy pants decisions. The Great Depression was horrible,
men killed each other for fishing too much from the river, children ate bugs
to stay alive, families forced to separate to ensure everyone was fed. There
is a risk in staying shutdown anywhere we don't absolutely need it, but of
course, there is a risk in opening up anywhere at all. Not a political
commentary, not a political board and do NOT care how many % of Americans YOU
think agree with YOU.

~~~
biolurker1
I stated the % that agree with him including you. The difference is that here
we know it will kill around 1-5%. If there is economic downturn its not going
to kill that many. Just look up homicides and suicides from great depression.
But it's OK if you guys choose money over life. I'm glad I'm not there. That
is not politics by the way, it's a matter of life and death.

